# Electronic Fish Data Program or Spreadsheet



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone use a spreadsheet or program data base to keep track of their tanks, water tests parameter, water change schedules, # of fish, fish types, etc? It would be nice to keep a organized log.

I wish something like that was readily available. If not, I'll have to create my own.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Initially I used excel. Super easy to format, graph, keep multiple tanks, etc. I then tried an android app called 'My Aquarium'. It's got some cool features, but eventually I went back to excel for its ease in entry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Excel for me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

does anyone have a blank template they would be willing to share?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Nwright36 said:


> does anyone have a blank template they would be willing to share?


This would be nice. I too would like to get one started when I fire up my 140g.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> Nwright36 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have a blank template they would be willing to share?
> ...


+2 I'd appreciate it too if someone had a nice template. I'm working on one right now but nothing fancy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine is not fancy, it lists the tank number they're in, tank size, where they come from naturally, where they came from physically (dealer/breeder) aquisition date, size and sex along with latin and common names... Excell will do the rest...


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Huh. I don't have any of the actual *fish* listed on mine, tho that sounds like a good idea. Mine is more water changes, maintenance, and water chemistry parameters. These are automatically added to a graph within the worksheet. I'll dork around with it some more and see if I can come up with a sheet more universal that other folks here can use.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

i was thinking wc's as well.
but now that i think of it, whats the point? as long as everything fine i guess it really doesnt matter what it was the week before.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a bit of a data geek I guess.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

its cool. i have a word doc with all that info. Every year i update it. but the only thing to update is length and # of fish (cause by deaths)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a dry erase chart hanging in the fish room listing every tank across the top. I can fill in the date to the left of the chart and simply place an "X" on the date the tank got it's water change.

Here it is:


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like you're due for a water change on your 1200!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

1200 has an automatic water changer and only gets marked when the sponges are rinsed... And those are definately due! LOL


----------

